# Help me understand!



## Woodswood (Mar 5, 2012)

I am reading alot of people appling 5 to 10 coats of CA glue without any trouble removing the bushings and causing chipping on the edges of the finnished piece. I am only appling 3 to 4 coats and am getting alot of chipping on the edges, What am I doing wrong?     -Nathan-


----------



## glycerine (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, that question could be answered a number of ways.  I got to the point where I either don't use bushings when applying a CA finish, or I used a set of "universal" delrin bushings (just four cone shaped pieces of delrin with holes drilled through the center for mounting on a mandrel).  Are you using a parting tool or anything to "break" the bond to the bushings?  Alot of people that do use bushings will also use some wax to coat them and keep the CA from sticking...


----------



## Woodswood (Mar 5, 2012)

Where do you get the "Delrin Bushings"? And what kind of wax?


----------



## Seer (Mar 5, 2012)

Look Here MAGIC FOR FINISHING : Penturners Products!


----------



## Elvee61 (Mar 5, 2012)

I use Johnson paste wax.  I put a tiny dab on a paper towel and give the ends of the bushings a light rub.  It's $7 a can and will last you for a lifetime or three.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodswood said:


> Where do you get the "Delrin Bushings"? And what kind of wax?


 
I made my own delrin bushings.  Had a delrin rod, mounted it in my scroll chuck and drilled a 7mm through the center so that it would fit on my mandrel (I only use my mandrel for applying finish).  Then I cut a roughly 60 degree angle on one end, parted it off and repeated the process until I had four of them.  
so when mounted it looks like:
-->===<>===<--
where the > and < are the bushings.
As far as wax, I believe you could use just about anything, paste wax, renaissance wax, bees wax, just something that would keep the CA from sticking.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 5, 2012)

Another thing that helps is to break the bushings loose after each coat. Just make sure the glue is dry or it will leave a fingerprint in the CA.


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 5, 2012)

Johnsons wax and use a VERY sharp parting tool...very carefully break the blank/bushing bond..shouldn't take much to prevent chipping


----------



## Woodswood (Mar 5, 2012)

glycerine said:


> I made my own delrin bushings.  Had a delrin rod, mounted it in my scroll chuck and drilled a 7mm through the center so that it would fit on my mandrel (I only use my mandrel for applying finish).  Then I cut a roughly 60 degree angle on one end, parted it off and repeated the process until I had four of them.
> so when mounted it looks like:
> -->===<>===<--
> where the > and < are the bushings.
> As far as wax, I believe you could use just about anything, paste wax, renaissance wax, bees wax, just something that would keep the CA from sticking.


Is there anyway you could post a picture of that glycerine?


----------



## Acornelius (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's something I've tried 3 times and has worked great.  I use a live center and dead center, cut a piece of 1" to 1-1/2" wax paper and place it between the live/dead center and the blank.  When you screw in the live center the wax paper will just kind of fold around the live and dead center.  Apply CA.  When you disengage the live center the blank should just fall off into your hand.  Now you will have a wax paper funnel shape on the ends, but you can cut it off with a knife and sand the ends accordingly.  

Like I mentioned I've tried it 3 times.  It's worked pretty good, but I think a few more tries will let me know for sure if this is the way to go.


----------



## renowb (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to use wax, but now, all I do is use a parting tool. When I remove the piece off of the mandrel, they are usually stuck a little. I wiggle the bushings and they come off.  Then, I use a razor to trim the excess off of the blank. Never have a chip off. Just the way I do it.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodswood said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I made my own delrin bushings. Had a delrin rod, mounted it in my scroll chuck and drilled a 7mm through the center so that it would fit on my mandrel (I only use my mandrel for applying finish). Then I cut a roughly 60 degree angle on one end, parted it off and repeated the process until I had four of them.
> ...


 
Yes, I'll try to remember to take pics when I get home this evening.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 5, 2012)

Elvee61 said:


> I use Johnson paste wax.  I put a tiny dab on a paper towel and give the ends of the bushings a light rub.  It's $7 a can and will last you for a lifetime or three.



To join the thread;  If you are using a mandrel, be sure to apply wax to the mandrel and the inside of the bushings too!


----------



## randyrls (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodswood said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I made my own delrin bushings.  Had a delrin rod, mounted it in my scroll chuck and drilled a 7mm through the center so that it would fit on my mandrel (I only use my mandrel for applying finish).  Then I cut a roughly 60 degree angle on one end, parted it off and repeated the process until I had four of them.
> ...



The delrin cones are pretty easy to make with standard tool turning tools.  A skew will make short work of it.  Drill the hole in the rod first.


----------



## snyiper (Mar 5, 2012)

Use exacto knife and hand spin lathe cuts right through it!!!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodswood said:
			
		

> Is there anyway you could post a picture of that glycerine?



Here's some cell phone pics...


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 6, 2012)

Before going bushing-free I would just take a nice sharp skew and use it where the bushing and wood met with the lathe on a normal speed. Never a problem. I would also, at the same time, use the skew as a scraper to clean up the bushing. Delrin or bushing-free is the way to go.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan S (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm new to this but haven't had a problem.  I tap the bushings against the anvil top on my old vise and they come right off without difficulty.  Haven't had any chips yet but I gather this might be an issue?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## williamcr (Mar 17, 2012)

I have seen numerous posts asking about how to apply CA without sticking to the bushings and each time I have learned something new.  After a post I saw a few months ago I made my own Delrin cone shaped bushings like in glycerine posted and I will never use a steel bushing again to apply CA.  I also made a set of 7mm slimline bushings out of delrin as well which work great but I don't use wax but instead I just use a razor and hand turn the lathe.  But now I want to try the wax paper and apply the CA between can centers just to try it.


----------

